# Havanese



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Anyone here have a Havanese or have experience with this breed? 

Do you feel, at the larger end of the breed standard, they are sturdy enough to co-exist safely with a 45 lb spoo?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I think Peggy would do nice with a Havanese as long as they learned to play nicely with each other. I found this too Standard poodles and havanese


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

Havanese R so very cute! Don’t they have some poodle in their lines somewhere? They appear to b a smaller but sturdy dog. U have puppy fever?!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> I think Peggy would do nice with a Havanese as long as they learned to play nicely with each other. I found this too Standard poodles and havanese


Thank you! I've found lots of mentions of Havanese puppies on Poodle Forum. Very helpful and encouraging.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Teddy’s mom said:


> Havanese R so very cute! Don’t they have some poodle in their lines somewhere? They appear to b a smaller but sturdy dog. U have puppy fever?!!


One of the most highly regarded breeders around here has a two-year waitlist, so it feels like something I should act on soon if I'm serious (which I am). Every one I've met I've loved.

They have a fascinating history:






History - Havanese Club of America


Havanese Club of America, the official AKC parent club for the Havanese dog breed. Visit us to learn more about the breed BEFORE you buy!




www.havanese.org


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I love the big dog/small dog combo! A friend has PWDs and Havanese, and they get along great. The Havanese can't always quite keep up, but is always game to try!

Bichons always seem very poodley to me - all of the mischief, none of the exercise.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I would have gotten a havanese in a heart bet. After the loss of our boxer my daughter has been searching for a puppy to cuddle. While we love the boxer we just can't seem to be ready for one so ..(we still cry whenever we see one). We searched high n low for a Havanese but just couldn't find one. She is getting a shih tzu probably in the next week or two. We have had them before and while small are sturdy lil dogs. hopefully Renn will be gentle but it will be awhile before we actually allow them to play, he is on the larger size compared to others in the litter so I think he will be bigger than normal. If not he will just have to stay on the other side of the house and we will take turns. hopefully it will be fine Renn is now ok with the cairn terrier and she is only 12 lbs. but she is tough.


----------

